# RIP My Gorgeous Girly Morgan



## NicolaG (Jan 28, 2011)

I am so sad 

I had to get my oldest german shepherd Morgan put to sleep on thursday morning, she was 10. She had a rough last 10 months health wise having tumors removed and one of her toes had to come off and her hip dysplasia was playing up. On 28th December last year she suddenly started peeing everywhere which was unlike her so we took her to the vets. She had antibiotics, was tested for cushings disease and severall other things which all came back clear. So it was decided that she should have a bladder biopsy and this was done on 18th January.

Poor Morgan, the operation really affected her, she really struggled to get over it. On 27th January, she was sitting on the couch and the postie came and she turned to go bark at him as usual and something just went in her back or back legs. She couldnt move so i just lay her down and cuddled her, I just knew something wasnt right, she started shaking and kinda twitching. I phoned my husband to come home from work. I just lay and cuddled her and told her how much i loved her and she that she shouldnt be scared because i would never let anything happen to her. My other dog Abbie was cuddled up to her and i had my 2 year old come over and give her a little goodbye cuddle, i just knew she was going 

My husband and his sister had to try and move her onto a duvet and carried her out to the car and then to the vet. The vet offered to do xrays but David said no, it was time to let her go and the vet agreed. So my gorgeous baby had to leave us, my husband just lay on the floor with her and cuddled her and she went to sleep. I take comfort in the fact that her daddy was cuddling her when she went because she was a daddys girl and if he was there, she wouldnt have been scared.

We are devastated but can take comfort in the fact that we absolutely did the right thing by letting her go, the poor old girl was done  And she had an amazing life with us.

Now i just need to concentrate on my 5 year old german shepherd Abbie who is absolutely lost without Morgan. She's constantly looking for her and when i gave her a big jumbone to cheer her up. She just put it on the chair that Morgan used to sit on and left it. 

RIP my big fat stinky Morgy Porgies, its been an honor being your mum, im going to miss you more than you can ever imagine. I hope your pain is gone big girl xx

Im now quite aware that i've written an essay so sorry about that but its helped me as i need to keep it together infront of my 2 yr old and Abbie.

Here is a picture of my girl with her little sister Abbie xx

PS Morgan is the darker dog nearest the camera


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh sweetheart  I'm so so sorry. Massive hugs and good luck for the new year 

Em
xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, your dogs are beautiful
Run free at the Bridge Morgan


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What a beautiful picture. In time this picture will bring back happy memories of Morgan.
It is so painful when they go and i hope soon those tears will turn to smiles again.
She had a lovely, safe and caring life with you and you did everything you could for her.
You should be very proud.
Did your other 2 Dogs see her after she had been put to sleep?
I know that can be a bit difficult if you were at the vets. I just wondered if you bought her home with you.
When my have died in the past i have let the others see them so they know that they have gone. If that makes any sense.
It just might help with their bereavement too.
R.I.P Dear Morgan and have fun at Rainbow Bridgexx

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss...what a beautiful girl

She`ll be running free at the rainbow bridge & no longer in pain xx {{{{hugs}}} for you & your family


----------



## NicolaG (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you all.

Jill, i only have one dog now, Abbie, but she didn't see her after she passed, she lay on the couch with Morgan when Morgan couldnt move but that was it. Aimee is a human 2 yr old and she gave her a wee cuddle.

Abbie is lost just now, i feel so bad for her. I'm taking her out extra walks to take her mind off Morgan and my husband has slept downstairs with her since it happened. Abbie has never ever been alone so we're trying to get her used to that too. 

Morgan is being cremated and we get her ashes back sometime this week which im dreading. We're not keeping them though, she is being scattered over at the big nature walk just behind our house because she loved it over there, she went all her walks round that park.

xx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

What a beautiful picture ! 
Its so horrible and sad to loose a pet ! 
RIP beautiful Morgan run freely at rainbow bridge happy as can be with no problems


----------



## NicolaG (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you, your lovely thoughts mean alot to me.

We picked up our girls ashes yesterday which was really sad, we're going to scatter them tomorrow morning xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

NicolaG 0h Hun! i am so sorry for the lost of your BEAUTIFUL!! baby girl, i am fighting back the tears as i reply: no words can help you, but your beautiful memories of your life together will start to shine through! and you will learn to smile again. I know how you feel! my last GS was 14 years old when i had to say goodbye to him i to had him cremated but could not part with him, so i have him still his name was Blaze: such a Noble breed!! i now have two Shih Tzu's as i cannot physically handle large breeds anymore. Hun i draw pictures of Dog's for family and friends and the one's who have past, i give all the money to my local charity PDSA. I am not fantastic but!! every 1 i draw for LOVE! them.....i will do yours for free, if you wish?? you have touched my heart. You can privet msg me (i don't know how to do this) oh dear!! and i can give you my E-mail address. I hope this dose not look like am advertising! i am truly not. good luck Hun. Angie2011


----------



## NicolaG (Jan 28, 2011)

Angie, sorry for making you cry 

Thank you for your kind offer, i have sent you a private msg xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

NicolaG: It's ok Hun, just brought back memories :frown: i think i have PM you i am not sure if i have done this rite! not very good at this yet!  can you just let me know if i have, and your more than welcome. Chin up Hun. Angie2011 xx


----------



## NicolaG (Jan 28, 2011)

I dont have a pm from you, i will pm you my email address xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

beautiful gprl..she had afull and happy life and agod send off...run free on the Rainbow Bridge..you will be always remembered...


----------

